# MR. DOMS I await thee to enlighten me on how ignorant I am on the black experience



## JACKED (May 9, 2007)

Please sir,

I am all ears. And maybe you can enlighten us all on using the context "THEY" when speaking of a negative ideal when addressing a small number of black people. Since "they" (meaning blacks as you stated) Earned the right to being unfairly treated in court systems because we don't act like "blacks in the UK" as far as Culture. I do hope you present facts and not just Rhetoric or senseless Ideology.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 9, 2007)

LOL ... 




YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> LOL ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Chris is perfectly correct by the way.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Please sir,
> 
> I am all ears. And maybe you can enlighten us all on using the context "THEY" when speaking of a negative ideal when addressing a small number of black people. Since "they" (meaning blacks as you stated) Earned the right to being unfairly treated in court systems because we don't act like "blacks in the UK" as far as Culture. I do hope you present facts and not just Rhetoric or senseless Ideology.



Let's start with something simple:  how did the white slave traders get the blacks to sell?


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2007)

Oh oh oh I know I know


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

You didn't raise your hand.


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2007)

Sits in the corner with a dunce cap.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Chris is perfectly correct by the way.


Hell yeah he is.  I think this is the part where we are supposed to throw some kind of statistical mumbo-jumbo to support that though.  

Okay so then THEY is a bad word to use to describe a group of people for some reason.  I'll use we.  We observe that  African                Americans comprise 12% of the U.S. population.  We also observe that 45% of all murder                victims in 2002 were African American ... and of course we all feel that that really sux.  It also sux that 91% of the victims were killed by                African Americans.  The victims are still dead ... and THEY were not killed by people from some far off place.    I don't think OJ was there for that one (OJ has shown a preference for killing white women and lil gay white boys ... so the black folk are prolly safe from him on that), but THEY were killed by their own black neighbors.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Let's start with something simple:  how did the white slave traders get the blacks to sell?


*Raises his hand ...


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> *Raises his hand ...



Asskisser.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (May 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Asskisser.


I have never tried to kiss you ... you're married anyway.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Hell yeah he is.  I think this is the part where we are supposed to throw some kind of statistical mumbo-jumbo to support that though.
> 
> Okay so then THEY is a bad word to use to describe a group of people for some reason.  I'll use we.  We observe that  African                Americans comprise 12% of the U.S. population.  We also observe that 45% of all murder                victims in 2002 were African American ... and of course we all feel that that really sux.  It also sux that 91% of the victims were killed by                African Americans.  The victims are still dead ... and THEY were not killed by people from some far off place.    I don't think OJ was there for that one (OJ has shown a preference for killing white women and lil gay white boys ... so the black folk are prolly safe from him on that), but THEY were killed by their own black neighbors.



For as much as this joker is getting all ass hurt over us using the word "they", _they_ are trying to make it clear that _they_ aren't just Americans like everyone else, _they_ are _African_-Americans.

Go figure...


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

slavery has a long history in Africa and the Islamic World but it was never based on race.  And for the most part the children of slaves where born free.


----------



## min0 lee (May 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Asskisser.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

The US has a lot of dark things in our closet.


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> The US has a lot of dark things in our closet.



The world has a lot of dark things in its closet.  However only one group continues to dwell on it.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> The US has a lot of dark things in our closet.



Everyone does, but, because it's the Americans, it's somehow "extra special" important.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> The world has a lot of dark things in its closet.  However only one group continues to dwell on it.




which group are you talking about the Jews, Palestinians, Armenians,Tutsis   , Native Americans, Africans, Irish, Kurds


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Everyone does, but, because it's the Americans, it's somehow "extra special" important.



How many other countries used a fraction to value how a race was counted for elections?  No other country comes close to the hipocracy of this nations governent


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

Black people are the ones keeping racism alive in the US. Sorry, if that offends anyone, but it is the truth, so it might as well be known since the original poster wanted to start a racial debate.


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2007)

I want to fuck a black girl.

But I dont want to fuck a white girl thats fucked a black guy.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> which group are you talking about the Jews, Palestinians, Armenians,Tutsis   , Native Americans, Africans, Irish, Kurds



The Jews and Palestinians are _still_ at war.  What happened to the Armenians was very _recent_.  The Rwandan fighting is _still_ going on.  The Native Americans aren't saying shit anymore.  Half of Ireland is _still_ owned by the Brits.  What happened to the Kurd happened recently.

Segregation was abolished over 60 years ago.  Slavery was abolished over 140 years ago.

Get the fuck over it.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> How many other countries used a fraction to value how a race was counted for elections?  No other country comes close to the hipocracy of this nations governent



You don't seem to know much about the rest of the world and what has gone there, and what is still going on there.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Black people are the ones keeping racism alive in the US. Sorry, if that offends anyone, but it is the truth, so it might as well be known since the original poster wanted to start a racial debate.








YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> How many other countries used a fraction to value how a race was counted for elections?  No other country comes close to the hipocracy of this nations governent




How many nations don't get to vote? How many nations are scared to vote? 

We aren't the best, but by god we aren't the worst. I think our nation is in the top 95%. I have my issues with some of our policies.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Black people are the ones keeping racism alive in the US. Sorry, if that offends anyone, but it is the truth, so it might as well be known since the original poster wanted to start a racial debate.



No joke.  I didn't just wake up racist.  Affirmative Action isn't the sole reason why I'm racist, but it's near the top of the list.

Affirmative Action has created more racism that it will ever end.


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No joke.  I didn't just wake up racist.  Affirmative Action isn't the sole reason why I'm racist, but it's near the top of the list.
> 
> Affirmative Action has created more racism that it will ever end.



I refused to be raciest until I got out of the small town and saw how the majority of black people acted in the city. I was appalled by how they acted by being disrespectful to every fucking person around them most of the time.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> How many nations don't get to vote? How many nations are scared to vote?
> 
> We aren't the best, but by god we aren't the worst. I think our nation is in the top 95%. I have my issues with some of our policies.




less then 50 years has everybody had the right to vote.  Add the Feds had to inforce that.  states didn't just do it if you know what i mean


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

We need to break away all the red states just use are tax dollars.  Maybe in afew years we can have this.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

then the dumbass bushies can do whatever they want


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

Louis Farrakhan talks about Jews.

Louis talks about whites (it's nice that he's against racism ):

"White people are potential humans???they haven???t evolved yet."_
- Philadelphia Inquirer_, 3/18/00"






​


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> then the dumbass bushies can do whatever they want



You're a fucking one-note asshat.  Evey time anyone brings up a topic you need to bring Bush into it.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

Bring up Martin Luther King  Has Farrakhan been elected Senator of a State?  That would be like me saying David Duke represents all southern Republicans?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're a fucking one-note asshat.  Evey time anyone brings up a topic you need to bring Bush into it.



hes the leader of your Party.  I dislike him alot less then how most repubs feel about clinton.  They hated his guts the lies they said about him were very funny.  impeached over a blowjob while the leader of the house was fucking his assistant.  god i love america


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Bring up Martin Luther King  Has Farrakhan been elected Senator of a State?  That would be like me saying David Duke represents all southern Republicans?



Farrakhan represents the largest black organization in America.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> hes the leader of your Party.  I dislike him alot less then how most repubs feel about clinton.  They hated his guts the lies they said about him were very funny.  impeached over a blowjob while the leader of the house was fucking his assistant.  god i love america



What the fuck does that have to do with the current topic of blacks and racism?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

not anymore.    NAACP


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What the fuck does that have to do with the current topic of blacks and racism?



cause what party are southern Whites?  Take a Guess


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

a wild guess?


----------



## min0 lee (May 9, 2007)

I See........


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

this would solve all the problems.  We could split the debt down the middle


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> not anymore.    NAACP



So you bring up another racist organization.

Good for you.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> cause what party are southern Whites?  Take a Guess



So all Republicans are racist.  This is the same sort of blanket statement you're trying to fight against.

Dumb ass.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So all Republicans are racist.  This is the same sort of blanket statement you're trying to fight against.
> 
> Dumb ass.



no,  but alot of the southern ones are they left the Democratic party because of the civil right movement.  its a fact a sad fact considering its the party of Lincoln


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> no,  but alot of the southern ones are they left the Democratic party because of the civil right movement.  its a fact a sad fact considering its the party of Lincoln



You mean just before the _Civil War? _ You do know that this didn't just happen, right?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

Dems ruled the south up until kennedy and, lbj came along


----------



## Witmaster (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Dems ruled the south up until kennedy and, lbj came along


So.... the Dems were racist?  I mean.. if they ran the south....?


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

Oh, _shit!_


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> So.... the Dems were racist?  I mean.. if they ran the south....?



yep thats the way it used to be.  Funny how the roles are reversed today   They hate lbj, Kennedy down there.  Sent in the Feds   Lincoln would probably be a democrat today        sad


----------



## Witmaster (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> yep thats the way it used to be.  Funny how the roles are reversed today   They hate lbj, Kennedy down there.  Sent in the Feds   Lincoln would probably be a democrat today        sad


What amazes me is how hook-line-and sinker you've embraced the very party that seeks to *keep* black enslaved.  Only now, they do it through entitlements and welfare.

You seem terribly misinformed.

If you study many of the political convictions of JFK you'll find he sounds surprisingly conservative by today's standards.  He's hardly "hated".


----------



## Dumby (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Dems ruled the south up until kennedy and, lbj came along



Actually quite a large portion of the South is Democrat. Most farmers are democrats.  "Always make more money off the harvest with a Democrat in office" or so my great grandfather used to say.  That kind of thing trickles down.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

The turbulent end of state-sanctioned racial discrimination was one of the most pressing domestic issues of Kennedy's era. The United States Supreme Court had ruled in 1954 that racial segregation in public schools was unconstitutional. However, many schools, especially in southern states, did not obey the Supreme Court's judgment. Segregation on buses, in restaurants, movie theaters, bathrooms, and other public places remained. Kennedy supported racial integration and civil rights, and during the 1960 campaign he telephoned Coretta Scott King; wife of the jailed Reverend Martin Luther King, Jr., which perhaps drew some additional black support to his candidacy. John and Robert Kennedy's intervention secured the early release of King from jail.[27]

In 1962, James Meredith tried to enroll at the University of Mississippi, but he was prevented from doing so by white students. Kennedy responded by sending some 400 federal marshals and 3,000 troops to ensure that Meredith could enroll in his first class. Kennedy also assigned federal marshals to protect Freedom Riders.

As President, Kennedy initially believed the grassroots movement for civil rights would only anger many Southern whites and make it even more difficult to pass civil rights laws through Congress, which was dominated by Southern Democrats, and he distanced himself from it. As a result, many civil rights leaders viewed Kennedy as unsupportive of their efforts.

On June 11, 1963, President Kennedy intervened when Alabama Governor George Wallace blocked the doorway to the University of Alabama to stop two African American students, Vivian Malone and James Hood, from enrolling. George Wallace moved aside after being confronted by federal marshals, Deputy Attorney General Nicholas Katzenbach and the Alabama National Guard. That evening Kennedy gave his famous civil rights address on national television and radio.[28] Kennedy proposed what would become the Civil Rights Act of 1964.[29][30]


----------



## min0 lee (May 9, 2007)

*...............please*

Driver who muttered 'n-word' awarded jobless pay 

*The Des Moines bus operator swore under her breath after a student was verbally abusive.*


varUsername = "ckauffman@dmreg.com";document.write("By CLARK KAUFFMAN");By CLARK KAUFFMAN
REGISTER STAFF WRITER


A black bus driver who was fired by the Des Moines school district because she used the "n-word" in front of a black student who had threatened her deserves unemployment pay, a judge has ruled.

School officials have appealed the decision and say the Feb. 14 remark constituted job misconduct.

Anita Anderson, 48, of Des Moines was fired two days after the incident on her bus. According to state records, Anderson was driving students from Monroe Elementary School when a boy became disruptive and belligerent.

Anderson testified at a state hearing on her request for unemployment benefits: "I kept asking him to sit down. And he kept on and on. He said he was going to bust me in my face."

After she told the boy he should not speak to her that way, Anderson muttered under her breath, she said.

"I was talking to myself," she testified. "I was driving, and I said the word. You know, the 'n-word.' But I wasn't talking to the student; I was just talking to myself."

Anderson testified that a girl behind her overheard the remark and told others on the bus. That prompted another outburst from the boy who had threatened her.

"That little boy kept saying, 'Oh, when we get to the bus stop my mom and dad is going to beat you down. Oh, we're going to bust you in your face,' " Anderson testified.

When she finished her route and returned to the bus garage, she was told that the student's mother had complained that the epithet was directed at her son.

District officials fired Anderson and challenged her claim for unemployment pay.

An administrative law judge, Debra Wise, concluded that while Anderson showed poor judgment, she had not committed misconduct. Therefore, Anderson was entitled to collect unemployment pay.

The district has appealed the ruling.

Catherine McKay, the district's risk manager, recently requested a new hearing. She argued that Anderson's "behavior was directed toward a student" and that it constituted job-related misconduct.

Anderson said at the initial hearing that she regretted the remark.

"I just couldn't even explain to you how sorrowful I am that the word came out of my mouth," she said. "I'm a Christian. ... I'm also an African American. I know how whites or Caucasians or different people perceive that word."

Anderson said that although she didn't direct her comment at the child, she would apologize to his parents.

"If I could, I'd do it all over again," she said. "I love my job. I've been there seven years, never had a write-up, never missed a day."


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

Dumby said:


> Actually quite a large portion of the South is Democrat. Most farmers are democrats.  "Always make more money off the harvest with a Democrat in office" or so my great grandfather used to say.  That kind of thing trickles down.




what southern state went to gore or Kerry?


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> what southern state went to gore or Kerry?



None of the, lawl. Sounds like typical hearsay.


----------



## Dumby (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> what southern state went to gore or Kerry?



I said their are southern democrats; not southern fucking idiots.  Anyone who took two seconds to look at Gore or Kerry would realize they're worse by far then George W. Bush.  I'm not a fan of our current leader either, but we could have done worse.  The Democrats haven't lost the last 2 elections because of the superiority of the Republican, but rather how lacking they were in their own choices.


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

Dumby said:


> *I said their are southern democrats; not southern fucking idiots. * Anyone who took two seconds to look at Gore or Kerry would realize they're worse by far then George W. Bush.  I'm not a fan of our current leader either, but we could have done worse.  The Democrats haven't lost the last 2 elections because of the superiority of the Republican, but rather how lacking they were in their own choices.


----------



## Dumby (May 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


>



That's mean.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> What amazes me is how hook-line-and sinker you've embraced the very party that seeks to *keep* black enslaved.  Only now, they do it through entitlements and welfare.
> 
> You seem terribly misinformed.
> 
> If you study many of the political convictions of JFK you'll find he sounds surprisingly conservative by today's standards.  He's hardly "hated".



Those white southners just loved the civil rights act.  

You seem terribly misinformed.


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

Dumby said:


> That's mean.



I'm not trying to be mean. I was hoping that I wasn't the only one who didn't know what you were trying to say there. Maybe I'm retarded. Who knows?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

need to listen to this

American Rhetoric: John F. Kennedy -- Civil Rights Addess

got to love him


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

Dumby said:


> I said their are southern democrats; not southern fucking idiots.  Anyone who took two seconds to look at Gore or Kerry would realize they're worse by far then George W. Bush.  I'm not a fan of our current leader either, but we could have done worse.  The Democrats haven't lost the last 2 elections because of the superiority of the Republican, but rather how lacking they were in their own choices.


----------



## Dumby (May 9, 2007)

Nacho you're making no point beyond proving you're a dumbass. 


I was making the point KelJu that just because we're from the south and democrat doesn't make us idiots.  I know plenty of southern democrats who abstained from voting in the last 2 elections simply because they detested the selection.


----------



## MCx2 (May 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I want to fuck a black girl.
> 
> But I dont want to fuck a white girl thats fucked a black guy.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

Dumby said:


> Nacho you're making no point beyond proving you're a dumbass.
> 
> 
> I was making the point KelJu that just because we're from the south and democrat doesn't make us idiots.  I know plenty of southern democrats who abstained from voting in the last 2 elections simply because they detested the selection.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Those white southners just loved the civil rights act.
> 
> You seem terribly misinformed.



You were trying to imply that the Republicans were all racist,  but that shit blew up in your face.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You were trying to imply that the Republicans were all racist,  but that shit blew up in your face.




no it didn't  everything i said was true

look at the way the south votes since the civil rights act.  If I would of been alive during the Civil war I would have been a republican.  The majority of southern white men are repubs its a fact.  not all repubs are racist alot of them arn't never said that


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

7000 votes short of being a 2 term senator






YouTube Video









 got to love the south


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I want to fuck a black girl.
> 
> But I dont want to fuck a white girl thats fucked a black guy.



Hahahahaha, I'm the same way dude. Black women are beautiful as long as you know she hasn't fucked a black dude yet.


----------



## Witmaster (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> The turbulent end of state-sanctioned racial discrimination was one of the most pressing domestic issues of Kennedy's era...



Impressive.  However... next time post your source 

Helps add credibility and keeps you from looking like a shit-head trying to pawn off someone else's work as would own (i.e. plagiarism) 

Now... Lee Summit North High School?  That's where you learned all this?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

wiki you moron

i typed that shit up in 2 minutes.  What I didn't fool you.  please this is not a term paper fag

you were wrong

misinformed

wikipedia i suggest you look up stuff there before you make stupid statements


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

John F. Kennedy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


use it all the time


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> John F. Kennedy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> use it all the time



"*That post needs copy editing for grammar, style, cohesion, tone and/or spelling."


*


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

you got to love Kennedy he went to war for his country.  True Hero


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

information from wikipedia     

In the spring of 1941, Kennedy volunteered for the U.S. Army, but was rejected, mainly because of his troublesome back. Nevertheless, in September of that year, the U.S. Navy accepted him, due to the influence of the director of the Office of Naval Intelligence (ONI), a former naval attaché to the Ambassador, his father. As an ensign, he served in the office which supplied bulletins and briefing information for the Secretary of the Navy. It was during this assignment that the attack on Pearl Harbor occurred. He attended the Naval Reserve Officers Training School and Motor Torpedo Boat Squadron Training Center before being assigned for duty in Panama and eventually the Pacific theater. He participated in various commands in the Pacific theater and earned the rank of lieutenant, commanding a patrol torpedo (PT) boat.[5]


Lt. Kennedy on his navy patrol boat, the PT-109.On August 2, 1943, Kennedy's boat, the PT-109, was taking part in a nighttime patrol near New Georgia in the Solomon Islands. The commander of his PT boat squadron was future Attorney General John N. Mitchell. It was rammed by the Japanese destroyer Amagiri.[6][7] Kennedy was thrown across the deck, injuring his already-troubled back. Still, Kennedy towed a wounded man three miles (5 km) in the ocean, arriving at an island where his crew was subsequently rescued. Kennedy said that he blacked out for periods of time during the life-threatening ordeal. For these actions, Kennedy received the Navy and Marine Corps Medal under the following citation:

??? For heroism; the rescue of three men following the ramming and sinking of his motor torpedo boat while attempting a torpedo attack on a Japanese destroyer in the Solomon Islands area on the night of Aug 1???2, 1943. Lt. KENNEDY, Capt. of the boat, directed the rescue of the crew and personally rescued three men, one of whom was seriously injured. During the following six days, he succeeded in getting his crew ashore, and after swimming many hours attempting to secure aid and food, finally effected the rescue of the men. His courage, endurance and excellent leadership contributed to the saving of several lives and was in keeping with the highest traditions of the United States Naval Service. ??? 

Kennedy's other decorations in World War II included the Purple Heart, Asiatic-Pacific Campaign Medal and the World War II Victory Medal. He was honorably discharged in early 1945, just a few months before Japan surrendered. The incident was popularized when he became president, and would be the subject of several magazine articles, books, comic books, TV specials and a feature length movie, making the PT-109 one of the most famous U.S. Navy ships of the war. Scale models and even G.I. Joe figures based on the incident were still being produced in the 2000s. The coconut which was used to scrawl a rescue message given to Solomon Islander scouts who found him was kept on his presidential desk and is still at the John F. Kennedy Library.

During his presidency, Kennedy privately admitted to friends that he didn't feel that he deserved the medals he had received, because the PT-109 incident had been the result of a botched military operation that had cost the lives of two members of his crew. When asked by interviewers how he became a war hero, Kennedy's grim reply was: "It was involuntary. They sank my boat."

In May 2002, a National Geographic expedition found what is believed to be the wreckage of the PT-109 in the Solomon Islands. One of the Kennedy family also returned to the islands to give a gift to the scouts who are still alive today, but were turned away when they traveled to the inauguration because of communication problems. The Australian coastwatcher who dispatched the natives was also invited to the White House.[8]


Early political career
After World War II, Kennedy thought about being a journalist for a while before deciding to run for political office. Prior to the war, he hadn't really thought about being a politician primarily because his older brother, Joseph P. Kennedy, Jr., had been tabbed by the family as the future politician and, hopefully, the future President. Tragically, Joe was killed in World War II, making John next in line to fulfill his father's political ambitions. In 1946, Representative James Michael Curley vacated his seat in an overwhelmingly Democratic district to become mayor of Boston, and Kennedy ran for the seat, beating his Republican opponent by a large margin. He was a congressman for six years but had a mixed voting record, often diverging from President Harry S. Truman and the rest of the Democratic Party. In 1952, he defeated incumbent Republican Henry Cabot Lodge, Jr. for the U.S. Senate. Kennedy married Jacqueline Lee Bouvier on September 12, 1953. He underwent several spinal operations in the following two years, nearly dying (receiving the Catholic Church's "last rites" four times during his life), and was often absent from the Senate. During this period, he published Profiles in Courage, highlighting eight instances in which U.S. Senators risked their careers by standing by their personal beliefs. The book was awarded the 1957 Pulitzer Prize for Biography.[9]

In 1956, after Adlai Stevenson left the choice of a Vice Presidential nominee to the Democratic convention, Kennedy finished 2nd in that balloting to Senator Estes Kefauver of Tennessee. Kennedy, however, got valuable public exposure from that episode. His father, Joseph Kennedy Sr., pointed out that it was just as well that John did not get that nomination, as some people sought to blame anything they could on Catholics, even though it was privately known that any Democrat would have trouble running against Eisenhower in 1956.

John F. Kennedy voted for final passage of the Civil Rights Act of 1957 after having earlier voted for the "Jury Trial Amendment," which effectively rendered the Act toothless because convictions for violations could not be obtained. Staunch segregationists such as senators James Eastland and John McClellan and Mississippi Governor James Coleman were early supporters of Kennedy's presidential campaign.[10] In 1958, Kennedy was re-elected to a second term in the United States Senate defeating his Republican opponent, Boston lawyer Vincent J. Celeste, by a wide margin.

Years later it was revealed that in September 1947, during his first term as a congressman, when he was 30 years old, Kennedy had been diagnosed by Sir Daniel Davis at The London Clinic with Addison's disease, a rare endocrine disorder. This and other medical disorders were kept from the press and public throughout Kennedy's lifetime.[11]

Sen. Joseph McCarthy was a friend of the Kennedy family: Joe Kennedy was a leading McCarthy supporter; Robert F. Kennedy worked for McCarthy's subcommittee, and McCarthy dated Patricia Kennedy. In 1954, when the Senate was poised to condemn McCarthy, John Kennedy had a speech drafted calling for the censure of McCarthy, but never delivered it. When the Senate rendered its highly publicized decision to censure McCarthy on December 2, 1954, Senator Kennedy was hospitalized. Even though absent, Kennedy could have "paired" his vote against that of another senator, but chose not to; neither did he ever indicate then or later how he would have voted. The episode seriously damaged Kennedy's support in the liberal community, especially with Eleanor Roosevelt, as late as the 1960 election.[


He could of got out of Serving,  His Back was messed up.   He was no 5 deferment Dick Cheney thats for sure.


----------



## Witmaster (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> wiki you moron
> 
> i typed that shit up in 2 minutes.  What I didn't fool you.  please this is not a term paper fag
> 
> ...


Damn.  And here I tried to tie you to a learning institution as a credible source.  And here I thought you had promise.  I should have known better.

And now the best you can do is hurl insults?  Weak game.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> Damn.  And here I tried to tie you to a learning institution as a credible source.  And here I thought you had promise.  I should have known better.
> 
> And now the best you can do is hurl insults?  Weak game.



Hey, he also used the '' emoticon three times.  Give the guy some credit.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> What amazes me is how hook-line-and sinker you've embraced the very party that seeks to *keep* black enslaved.  Only now, they do it through entitlements and welfare.
> 
> You seem terribly misinformed.
> 
> If you study many of the political convictions of JFK you'll find he sounds surprisingly conservative by today's standards.  He's hardly "hated".




I bet they put his statue right next to Jefferson Davis.  They had alot in common you know Davis was real big on civil rights

Got to love the South


check this out

jefferson davis statue - Google Image Search


----------



## Witmaster (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> information from wikipedia...


and if you look at the very bottom of the source I posted..

It's linked to your precious wikipedia link.

They essentially say the exact same thing.





Moron


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> and if you look at the very bottom of the source I posted..
> 
> It's linked to your precious wikipedia link.
> 
> ...



you wrote this

Now... Lee Summit North High School? That's where you learned all this?


looks like they like to use wikki too


----------



## Witmaster (May 9, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> you wrote this
> 
> Now... Lee Summit North High School? That's where you learned all this?
> 
> ...


YEs... but they didn't plagiarize it like you did.

That was my point.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

like i said its not a term paper.

what gave me away that i would have typed it in 3 minutes or the citation numbers


----------



## MCx2 (May 9, 2007)

The thread starter kinda slipped out the back door....


----------



## Witmaster (May 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> The thread starter kinda slipped out the back door....


Yea no shit.

Where'd that little fucker go?


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 9, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> Yea no shit.
> 
> Where'd that little fucker go?


MAybe he felt that nordic had us all beat?


----------



## Nate K (May 9, 2007)

you people aren't even discussing (arguing) anything...just bitchin.


----------



## MCx2 (May 9, 2007)

Nate K said:


> you people aren't even discussing (arguing) anything...just bitchin.



_Us people_?!?! How _dare_ you!! You just don't get it, do you?


----------



## Witmaster (May 9, 2007)

Nate K said:


> *you people* aren't even discussing (arguing) anything...just bitchin.


Racist mother fucker.


----------



## Nate K (May 9, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (May 10, 2007)

Nate K said:


> you people aren't even discussing (arguing) anything...just bitchin.


Now that was ignorant.  They never do get it right do they?


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> _Us people_?!?! How _dare_ you!! You just don't get it, do you?







Kill whitey!!!


----------



## Witmaster (May 10, 2007)

You can call me:"Redneck" ,"Hillbilly", "Slacker" , "Cracker", "Honkey", "Whitey", "Gringo" and you think it's OK.

...But if I call you "coon", "jiggaboo", "Kike", "sand nigger", "rag head" ,"Towelhead", "WOP", "Camel Jockey", "Gook", "nigger", "slant eyes" or "Chink" you would call me a racist.

-You have the United Negro College Fund.

-You have Martin Luther King Day.

-You have Black History Month.

-You have Cesar Chavez Day.

-You have Yom Hashoah

-You have Ma'uled Al-Nabi

-You have the NAACP (National Association for the Advancement of Colored People)

-You have BET (black entertainment television)


-If whites had WET(white entertainment television) ...we'd be racist.

-If whites had a White Pride Day... you would call us racist.

-If whites had white history month... we'd be racist.

-If whites had an organization for only whites to "advance" our lives... we'd be racist.

-If whites had a college fund that only gave white students scholarships...you know we'd be racist.

-In the Million Man March, you believed that you were marching for your race and rights. If we marched for our race and rights...you would call us racist.

-Did you know that some high school students decided to make a club for only the white students because the other ethnicities had them... they all got sent to court for being racist but the african-american, Latino, and Asia clubs were not even questioned.

-You are proud to be black, brown, yellow and orange, and you're not afraid to announce it. But when we announce our white pride, you call us racists.

Now.... Having said all that...


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

Fuck no; for all the reasons listed in your post.


----------



## Witmaster (May 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Fuck no; for all the reasons listed in your post.


You mean my cute & fuzzy (Black & White) penguin didn't compell you?

heartless!


----------



## Pepper (May 10, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> I bet they put his statue right next to Jefferson Davis. They had alot in common you know Davis was real big on civil rights
> 
> Got to love the South
> 
> ...


 
You keep bashing the South. Currently, the south is NO MORE or LESS racist that the rest of the country.

Cliche grande.


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

Whats prompts a member that has 170 posts and has been here since 04 to start this thread?


----------



## Pepper (May 10, 2007)

I have not been around alot to really know what is going on, but I kinda assumed it was one of the bant members coming back to start trouble.


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats prompts a member that has 170 posts and has been here since 04 to start this thread?



Started here.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/bodybuilding-gossip/77859-titus-trial.html#post1621345


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats prompts a member that has 170 posts and has been here since 04 to start this thread?



Me.


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

Pepper said:


> I have not been around alot to really know what is going on, but I kinda assumed it was one of the bant members coming back to start trouble.



I don't think it is.  His writing style, and line of reasoning, isn't like any of the banned members.


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Me.



Big shocker.


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

What?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats prompts a member that has 170 posts and has been here since 04 to start this thread?






DOMS said:


> They earn it.  The blacks in the UK don't seem to be anything like blacks in the US (in terms of culture).


----------



## NordicNacho (May 10, 2007)

Pepper said:


> You keep bashing the South. Currently, the south is NO MORE or LESS racist that the rest of the country.
> 
> Cliche grande.



very funny guy







they love kennedy too.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 10, 2007)

Pepper said:


> You keep bashing the South. Currently, the south is NO MORE or LESS racist that the rest of the country.
> 
> Cliche grande.




i call it






must of missed this






YouTube Video


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

Witmaster summed it up. I feel the exact same way. How dare anyone of any other race even call us racist when they have all those scholarships etc exclusively for black, hispanic etc. We deal with so much of their shit it's rediculous! For example, when I lived in Lethbridge, There was a Native American man who had in bold letters on his rear windshield 'Your Money Bought My Truck"

What? Are we supposed to smile and wave when this arrogant prick drives down the street? And they still have the odasity to say that we are racist against natives!!
Maybe, if they, Oh i dont know, Obeyed the law and made a positive image for themselves, are racial sterotypes would likely disapeer.
But oh know...let's use our Matee card and steal hairspray from the Bargain Shop and get loaded on the streets of Lethbridge and threaten people , "We're natives, we can get away with everything"


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 10, 2007)

It was probably the alter ego of a member with the desire to start shit.  He did choose a poor premise to debate though ... and then ran away.

Now we are left with nothing but Nordic and his less than debatable posts.


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> You can call me:"Redneck" ,"Hillbilly", "Slacker" , "Cracker", "Honkey", "Whitey", "Gringo" and you think it's OK.
> 
> ...But if I call you "coon", "jiggaboo", "Kike", "sand nigger", "rag head" ,"Towelhead", "WOP", "Camel Jockey", "Gook", "nigger", "slant eyes" or "Chink" you would call me a racist.
> 
> ...


That is awesome!


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 10, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> no it didn't  everything i said was true
> 
> look at the way the south votes since the civil rights act.  If I would of been alive during the Civil war I would have been a republican.  The majority of southern white men are repubs its a fact.  not all repubs are racist alot of them arn't never said that



Why don't you just stop?
You're a fucking idiot.

You are generalizing about a group of people, while trying to say that
it's wrong to generalize about another group of people.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 10, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> You can call me:"Redneck" ,"Hillbilly", "Slacker" , "Cracker", "Honkey", "Whitey", "Gringo" and you think it's OK.
> 
> ...But if I call you "coon", "jiggaboo", "Kike", "sand nigger", "rag head" ,"Towelhead", "WOP", "Camel Jockey", "Gook", "nigger", "slant eyes" or "Chink" you would call me a racist.
> 
> ...



I think Chappelle said it best...

WHITE POWER!


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Witmaster summed it up. I feel the exact same way. How dare anyone of any other race even call us racist when they have all those scholarships etc exclusively for black, hispanic etc. We deal with so much of their shit it's rediculous! For example, when I lived in Lethbridge, There was a Native American man who had in bold letters on his rear windshield 'Your Money Bought My Truck"
> 
> What? Are we supposed to smile and wave when this arrogant prick drives down the street? And they still have the odasity to say that we are racist against natives!!
> Maybe, if they, Oh i dont know, Obeyed the law and made a positive image for themselves, are racial sterotypes would likely disapeer.
> But oh know...let's use our Matee card and steal hairspray from the Bargain Shop and get loaded on the streets of Lethbridge and threaten people , "We're natives, we can get away with everything"



I take back every bad thing I've ever said about you.


----------



## Witmaster (May 10, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Witmaster summed it up. I feel the exact same way. How dare anyone of any other race even call us racist when they have all those scholarships etc exclusively for black, hispanic etc. We deal with so much of their shit it's rediculous! For example, when I lived in Lethbridge, There was a Native American man who had in bold letters on his rear windshield 'Your Money Bought My Truck"
> 
> What? Are we supposed to smile and wave when this arrogant prick drives down the street? And they still have the odasity to say that we are racist against natives!!
> Maybe, if they, Oh i dont know, Obeyed the law and made a positive image for themselves, are racial sterotypes would likely disapeer.
> But oh know...let's use our Matee card and steal hairspray from the Bargain Shop and get loaded on the streets of Lethbridge and threaten people , "We're natives, we can get away with everything"


Best Post in Thread


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

It's a touchy subject for me...It really gets me mad just thinking about it.
Most Native Americans in my area don't know anything about their history. I probably know more about a Native Americans history then they do, because it's mandatory they teach us about it in school.
I think it's stupid now to say that it is "The Native Americans Land" and "We invaded their country"
I don't know why they are complaining. The government gives them acre upon acre of land for their reserves. And what do they do with the reserves? They turn it inot the shit hole of earth infesting it with poverty and violence. personally, I'm scared to even drive past a reserve at night because I've heard about so many incidents of cars being vandalized and suh by Native Americans in the area.
When Native Americans complain about violence against them, it is usually the Native americans who inflict it on themselves!!
And Alberta, by no means is trying to erase the history of Native Americans. The Head Smashed In Buffalo Jump is a museum practically dedicated to them and their culture...and even when i go there, there are Native Americans loitering outside the facility looking for money or booze or w.e the fuck.

Now, I know, I'm guilty of generalizing. It goes without saying that not all Native Americans here treat the rest of us like shit and have high expectations. There are alot who work extremely hard to keep the heritage alive, and work just as hard as the rest of us for an income instead of relying on the government.
But for the most part, like i said, all the prejudices I have for natives were not learned, they were observed.
So you can;t call me racist, for something I've witnessed and experienced


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

Thank you all. I have been enlightened. You are all very intelligent adults. 

By the way Mr. Doms, I do know that Blacks played a role in slavery as well, Old News. It was often done by tribes at war with each other and they would sell there prisoners to slave ships. Please enlighten me. I am still waiting. 

This is so funny. **me using "they"

They are racist perpetuators of slavery.

They do nothing but complain about black people getting a handout.

They do nothing but hate.

Dosen't some of the "they" I use sound ignorant.  What is funny to me is some of you are taking this so personal. I haven't called anyone a name other than ignorant (in which the statement Made was that) and i've seen some statements here implying that I was being sensitive. 
Hmmm, Is this Forum a Microcosm of the world we live in? 

Next, MR DOMS; I bet you will say next that (spewing some percentage) that black crime and murders are from other blacks. Well, Duuuuuh, dosen't take a Rocket scientist to figure out that if you live in a predominantly black neighborhood you will be shot and killed by a black person. I seriously doubt MR DOMS you are in a position to enlighten me. You show me that you are just a typical person with his own beliefs and convinced that those beliefs are true. When indeed they are opinions based on uninformed Ideaology. "THEY" always say "my best friend is black" but in fact "they" don't always say that I've heard it from "some" white people. Fact is WHO CARES! The point I was making was not to generalize black people in a group as if we are a collective thought. "they" wanna be called African Americans. Well "I" don't! I have a different outlook. Its clear that you have (MR DOMS) much to learn about conversation with people. I am more than willing to have open dialog with anyone on here. I won't dialog with any of you who chooses to name call and act ignorant. Its very easy to be tough behind a computer screen. Also, I take none of this personal. This is hardly a place to validate my intelligence, strengths, weakness or dominance. **Somebody was whining about how many posts I have** my god why the hell does that matter? 
Thank you all for your time. I await your intelligent responses.


----------



## MCx2 (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> I await your intelligent responses.



I was about to say the same thing to you.


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Thank you all. I have been enlightened. You are all very intelligent adults.
> 
> By the way Mr. Doms, I do know that Blacks played a role in slavery as well, Old News. It was often done by tribes at war with each other and they would sell there prisoners to slave ships. Please enlighten me. I am still waiting.
> 
> ...




Oh i love how you busted out the thesaurus for this one.
The funny thing is you getting offended by the word they
let's look at the defenition of "they"

they      /ðeɪ/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[they] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation, 
???plural pronoun, possessive their or theirs, objective them. 1. nominative plural of he, she, and it.  
2. people in general: They say he's rich.  
3. (used with an indefinite singular antecedent in place of the definite masculine he or the definite feminine she): Whoever is of voting age, whether they are interested in politics or not, should vote.  


People in general. Perhaps it was you who had jumped to a huge conclusion and turned "they" into a racial slur. They is used to generalize any group of people. They could mean ANYBODY

But leave it to you to somehow manufacture this big stupid racist idea in your head...that it's the world versus "they"

spare me your bullshit. You dont need to be in a black neighborhood to get shot by a black person. Haha hell, calling it a black neighborhood could even be considered racist because you are generalizing about the race who lives in the area.


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

DontStop said:


> It's a touchy subject for me...It really gets me mad just thinking about it.
> Most Native Americans in my area don't know anything about their history. I probably know more about a Native Americans history then they do, because it's mandatory they teach us about it in school.
> I think it's stupid now to say that it is "The Native Americans Land" and "We invaded their country"
> I don't know why they are complaining. The government gives them acre upon acre of land for their reserves. And what do they do with the reserves? They turn it inot the shit hole of earth infesting it with poverty and violence. personally, I'm scared to even drive past a reserve at night because I've heard about so many incidents of cars being vandalized and suh by Native Americans in the area.
> ...


 
Someone who gets it.


----------



## MCx2 (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Someone who gets it.



We all get it. 


We just don't give two shits.


----------



## Witmaster (May 10, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> We all get it.
> 
> 
> We just don't give two shits.


Second Best post in thread


----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> WET(white entertainment television) ...



i say we start here


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Oh i love how you busted out the thesaurus for this one.
> The funny thing is you getting offended by the word they
> let's look at the defenition of "they"
> 
> ...


 
Well, you had it.  By the way, I did say, *PREDOMINANTLY **black neighborhood.  *Why does this topic get you so upset? What "bullshit" do I need to spare you of? I never said you "NEED" to be in a black neighborhood to get shot by a black person. If you are to quote me do so correctly. This is what I mean opinion. Not one fact in your statement. But above, Your post I quoted you displayed such intillect. Since I did say predominantly black neighborhood (which some neighborhoods are) like PREDOMINANTLY black cities like Detroit 62% black, and Baltimore 68% black. So how "could  be considered  racist" ever be included in your statement.


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

Oh we have WET stations...they are the ones where you actually learn something.


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i say we start here


 

LOL.


----------



## Witmaster (May 10, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i say we start here


I can think of a myriad of possibilities for the "WET" Network.

I'd hire you as program director.


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

BET is owned by a white company now. They obiviously didn't have a problem with it?


----------



## Witmaster (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> BET is owned by a white company now. They obiviously didn't have a problem with it?


Define "white" company?

And hey... I'd own it too so long as mind-numbed fools are silly enough to funnel money into it.  Whatever pays the bills..


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

This is like the 1990s Chicago Bulls arguing with the 1980s Boston Celtics about who had the better team.


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

Oh, so because I argued with your retort I'm stupid now?
Frankly, This thread pisses me off so much i can go on for ages about it.

And dont tell DOMS not to use percentages when you just did the same thing.

The bullshit all of anyone needs to spare me of is that and issues with rate. It was posted previously that it is those of other races who keep racism alive. Racism is one thing that races of colour can use as an excuse to get something they want.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 10, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Why don't you just stop?
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> You are generalizing about a group of people, while trying to say that
> it's wrong to generalize about another group of people.



you don't get it this guy was 7000 votes away from being a two term senator.  2006  almost half the state voted for him. 






YouTube Video


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> Define "white" company?
> 
> And hey... I'd own it too so long as mind-numbed fools are silly enough to funnel money into it. Whatever pays the bills..


 
A "white" company is a company owned by the majority ownership being white. Sort of like BET is a "Black station" . ANd you are correct. I'd funnel money in it too. Obviously the guy who sold it (Robert Johnson) thought he milked it long enough to get a few "bill" out of it.


----------



## Witmaster (May 10, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> you don't get it this guy was 7000 votes away from being a senator. 2006 almost half the state voted for him.


And just because half the state disagrees with you that makes them racist?


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Oh, so because I argued with your retort I'm stupid now?
> Frankly, This thread pisses me off so much i can go on for ages about it.
> 
> And dont tell DOMS not to use percentages when you just did the same thing.
> ...


 
Where did I call you stupid? Do you feel stupid?

I certainly called you nothing out of your name. And frankly I don't give a damn about how this thread pisses you off. You are certainly welcome not to read it. Once again you quoted me wrong, Never told MR DOMS to not use percentages. NEVER ONCE SAID THAT.


----------



## MCx2 (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> This is like the 1990s Chicago Bulls arguing with the 1980s Boston Celtics about who had the better team.



I'd say it's more like Corky from "Life goes On" vs. Warren from "There's Something about Mary."


----------



## Witchblade (May 10, 2007)

Moroccans are worse than blacks. Holland is filled with socialists.

Stop whining and start pitying me!


----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> I can think of a myriad of possibilities for the "WET" Network.
> 
> I'd hire you as program director.









the racist thing is so played out i can't want to care. all it usually amounts to now is someone whining racist to avoid dealing with real issues. it'd be like every time any huband ever complained about his wife she'd whine " you're just sexist" or vice versa. that way the whiners can keep whining n the rest of us just get frustrated that no issues ever get dealt with. " honey, can you please put your dirty clothes in the hamper n not on the floor?" "you have a problem with men!" no motherfucker i have a problem with you being a slob!!!!!!


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

Never argue with a fool because people from a distance can't tell who is who.

Don't know where that quote comes from but it seems fitting for this chat. lol


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

you said don't spew percentages.
Do i have to quote you to a tee? Or can i just quote your implications.


----------



## Witmaster (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> A "white" company is a company owned by the majority ownership being white. Sort of like BET is a "Black station" . ANd you are correct. I'd funnel money in it too. Obviously the guy who sold it (Robert Johnson) thought he milked it long enough to get a few "bill" out of it.


Viacom is an Industry Mega Company. Just because they hire a lot of "white folk" doesn't make them a "white" company. It's almost as if you are implying they are racist.

Robert Johnson became the first black billionaire when he sold out BET for 3+billion. So... is he a "sell out" for dropping the BET to a "white company"?

No.... he's a savy business man who saw the opportunity to make billions by exploiting race as a conduit for color-specific television programming and then flipping the company for a massive profit in order to pursue other interests.

Still... the fact that BET is now owned by Viacom doesn't make it any less an exploitation of blacks and black entertainment interests.

If a "White network" were to try the same thing they would be shut down by the ACLU long before they could ever get a broadcast license.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 10, 2007)

DontStop said:


> you said don't spew percentages.
> Do i have to quote you to a tee? Or can i just quote your implications.




Canadian residential school system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not fair the indians got to go to school for free


----------



## Witmaster (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Never argue with a fool because people from a distance can't tell who is who.
> 
> Don't know where that quote comes from but it seems fitting for this chat. lol


Strangely enough... YOU are the "fool" who started this whole discussion. and now you seem to be fleeing the fray and trying to cover your ass with colorful phrases (pun intended).

Well done.


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

I keep hearing the term 'Racist' in alot of statements. Its so loosely used. Is anyone here racist? I never accused anyone of it. I accused MR. DOMS' STATEMENT as being bigoted but I haven't mounted a personal attack against MR. DOMS. So much rage here. Is it racist Correcting someone about a General statement? I may have been a bit pre judgmental calling the company that bought out BET a "white" company. If that was offensive I sincerely apologize. You guys just seem so upset with facts that I stated. I've been enlightened to the fact that a discussion on race makes some you guys (which happen to be white) awful angry.


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

You're implying things! that's what i just finished saying, you dont need to say something in words to actually "get" what someone is trying to say.


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

*you said don't spew percentages.
Do i have to quote you to a tee? Or can i just quote your implications*

When did I say "DON'T SPEW PERCENTAGES" ? Please show me.


*Viacom is an Industry Mega Company. Just because they hire a lot of "white folk" doesn't make them a "white" company. It's almost as if you are implying they are racist.

Robert Johnson became the first black billionaire when he sold out BET for 3+billion. So... is he a "sell out" for dropping the BET to a "white company"?
*
Never implied nor called him a sell out. 'Don't care'
* 

No.... he's a savy business man who saw the opportunity to make billions by exploiting race as a conduit for color-specific television programming and then flipping the company for a massive profit in order to pursue other interests.

Agreed.


Still... the fact that BET is now owned by Viacom doesn't make it any less an exploitation of blacks and black entertainment interests.

VERY TRUE

If a "White network" were to try the same thing they would be shut down by the ACLU long before they could ever get a broadcast license.

That is true to a certain extent, yes.

Strangely enough... YOU are the "fool" who started this whole discussion. and now you seem to be fleeing the fray and trying to cover your ass with colorful phrases (pun intended).

Nothing strange about starting a discussion prompted by a statement from MR DOMS and also a challenge by him after the statement.
*


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

Thank you all. I have been enlightened. You are all very intelligent adults. 

By the way Mr. Doms, I do know that Blacks played a role in slavery as well, Old News. It was often done by tribes at war with each other and they would sell there prisoners to slave ships. Please enlighten me. I am still waiting. 

This is so funny. **me using "they"

They are racist perpetuators of slavery.

They do nothing but complain about black people getting a handout.

They do nothing but hate.

Dosen't some of the "they" I use sound ignorant. What is funny to me is some of you are taking this so personal. I haven't called anyone a name other than ignorant (in which the statement Made was that) and i've seen some statements here implying that I was being sensitive. 
Hmmm, Is this Forum a Microcosm of the world we live in? 

Next, MR DOMS; I bet you will say next that (*spewing some percentage*) that black crime and murders are from other blacks. Well, Duuuuuh, dosen't take a Rocket scientist to figure out that if you live in a predominantly black neighborhood you will be shot and killed by a black person. I seriously doubt MR DOMS you are in a position to enlighten me. You show me that you are just a typical person with his own beliefs and convinced that those beliefs are true. When indeed they are opinions based on uninformed Ideaology. "THEY" always say "my best friend is black" but in fact "they" don't always say that I've heard it from "some" white people. Fact is WHO CARES! The point I was making was not to generalize black people in a group as if we are a collective thought. "they" wanna be called African Americans. Well "I" don't! I have a different outlook. Its clear that you have (MR DOMS) much to learn about conversation with people. I am more than willing to have open dialog with anyone on here. I won't dialog with any of you who chooses to name call and act ignorant. Its very easy to be tough behind a computer screen. Also, I take none of this personal. This is hardly a place to validate my intelligence, strengths, weakness or dominance. **Somebody was whining about how many posts I have** my god why the hell does that matter? 
Thank you all for your time. I await your intelligent responses.







Umm Umm
Call me crazy but you just "spewed" a bunch of percentages yourself.


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

DontStop said:


> You're implying things! that's what i just finished saying, you dont need to say something in words to actually "get" what someone is trying to say.


 
I am very clear in my words. I am not implying anything. It appears (and I may be wrong) that some of you guys want me to imply something. I am on a computer. I don't have to imply. Like alot of you. I can just come out and  make jokes and say what I want. Show me 1 implication. Please.

No I am also not running from anything either. I just thought the quote was fitting. No implications there either.


----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> I keep hearing the term 'Racist' in alot of statements. Its so loosely used. Is anyone here racist? I never accused anyone of it. I accused MR. DOMS' STATEMENT as being bigoted but I haven't mounted a personal attack against MR. DOMS. So much rage here. Is it racist Correcting someone about a General statement? I may have been a bit pre judgmental calling the company that bought out BET a "white" company. If that was offensive I sincerely apologize. You guys just seem so upset with facts that I stated. I've been enlightened to the fact that a discussion on race makes some you guys (which happen to be white) awful angry.



how do you think the things wit mentioned would be recieved? n doesn't it amount to bullshit that what is good for one race isn't ok for another.


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Thank you all. I have been enlightened. You are all very intelligent adults.
> 
> By the way Mr. Doms, I do know that Blacks played a role in slavery as well, Old News. It was often done by tribes at war with each other and they would sell there prisoners to slave ships. Please enlighten me. I am still waiting.
> 
> ...


 

Ummmm, You are crazy. I didn't tell him not too. Read it again and again til you get what I said. I said that implying that he will SPEW A PERCENTAGE. LOL. This is great.


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> how do you think the things wit mentioned would be recieved? n doesn't it amount to bullshit that what is good for one race isn't ok for another.


 
Don't quite understand that statement. Will you please rephrase it so I can make an accurate rebut? ( no sarcasim in my statement)


----------



## Witmaster (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> *
> ..Nothing strange about starting a discussion prompted by a statement from MR DOMS and also a challenge by him after the statement.
> *


Ok.  fine.  He has tried to debate you.  Several other (myself included) have offered sincere input and opinions  And yet you then say...



JACKED said:


> Never argue with a fool because people from a distance can't tell who is who.
> 
> Don't know where that quote comes from but it seems fitting for this chat. lol


 
Now pardom me for seeming blunt but this is a rather chicken shit way to respond to the multiple posts and positions posed by others here.

But that's just me.


----------



## MCx2 (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Ummmm, You are crazy. I didn't tell him not too. Read it again and again til you get what I said. I said that implying that he will SPEW A PERCENTAGE. LOL. This is great.



What's great is that you make the thread only to run and hide when DOMS is actually online.  Then to make a feeble attempt to save face, you start debating one of the board's youngest members. 

Thank God for the rest of the black community you made it perfectly clear you are not their spokesman.


----------



## Witmaster (May 10, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> What's great is that you make the thread only to run and hide when DOMS is actually online. Then to make a feeble attempt to save face, you start debating one of the board's youngest members.
> 
> Thank God for the rest of the black community you made it perfectly clear you are not their spokesman.


I'm calling Al Sharpton, Dammit.


----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Don't quite understand that statement. Will you please rephrase it so I can make an accurate rebut? ( no sarcasim in my statement)



i just think it would be ideal if we could all just be people n be judged on who we are as individuals. i think if you put the blanket of generalization over any group of people you are likely to miss out on something good. all too often what i see is that blanket being thrown over whitey n we are looked at like the enemy. it's racism. it's juvenile, it's stupid. assholes come in every color and from every corner of the globe. so do good people.


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> What's great is that you make the thread only to run and hide when DOMS is actually online. Then to make a feeble attempt to save face, you start debating one of the board's youngest members.
> 
> Thank God for the rest of the black community you made it perfectly clear you are not their spokesman.


 
When did I "run" from anyone. Especially MR DOMS. Really, this thread was Specifically for him and I to debate the topic like adults. Its why the name of the thread starts with MR. DOMS' name. 


*Ok. fine. He has tried to debate you. Several other (myself included) have offered sincere input and opinions And yet you then say...*

Just got back on today. I have things to do and I apologize I am not here to answer input when YOU are ready.


*Now pardom me for seeming blunt but this is a rather chicken shit way to respond to the multiple posts and positions posed by others here.*

**sigh*  

Chicken shit huh? Very creative response. And if it was taken that way I didn't mean it that way. I used it because it was fitting. As long as I have time I will answer most of these statements.

**not the spokesperson. I am representing ME and I don't deserve unfair treatment in the justice system as per MR DOMS original statement. 

** 
** 


*


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i just think it would be ideal if we could all just be people n be judged on who we are as individuals. i think if you put the blanket of generalization over any group of people you are likely to miss out on something good. all too often what i see is that blanket being thrown over whitey n we are looked at like the enemy. it's racism. it's juvenile, it's stupid. assholes come in every color and from every corner of the globe. so do good people.


 

*Thank you.* * ANd I agree.* I am not saying "whitey" lol is victimizing me. No I am saying I don't want to be generalized. Being poor in America to me is a CHOICE. I don't think anyone when discussing something as negative as Crime in the United States should be generalized. You must be specific. If we were talking about Muslims and I posted "all THEY do is blow shit up"; it will imply that ALL Muslims are terrorists.  Its not to say that some can't use the word THEY. Its to say that Generalizing is IGNORANT and BIGOTED and WREAKS OF RACIAL SUPREMECY. That is my original statement and I stand on it. If you all disagree you are certainly entitled to that.


----------



## MCx2 (May 10, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> I'm calling Al Sharpton, Dammit.



Now _there's_ a capable spokesman.


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

Get em  AL!! LOL.


----------



## zombul (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Get em  AL!! LOL.



Sharpton is a nappy headed h***  oh screw it I don't want to get started on this subject.This will be my rep.


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

Everyone should just watch 'Diversity Day" from the show The Office


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

zombul said:


> Sharpton is a nappy headed h*** oh screw it I don't want to get started on this subject.This will be my rep.


 
LOL. So full of vigor. BTW the Al pic was a joke. I guess he's not liked by many. 
Wait a minute,

THEY DON'T LIKE HIM.


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Everyone should just watch 'Diversity Day" from the show The Office


 
I saw that. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## zombul (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> LOL. So full of vigor. BTW the Al pic was a joke. I guess he's not liked by many.
> Wait a minute,
> 
> *THEY* DON'T LIKE HIM.


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

that chris rock skit is priceless
the difference between a black person and a nigger


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

zombul said:


>


 
Hey, 

What about him?


----------



## zombul (May 10, 2007)

Funny vid .


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

Thank you all for such an interesting "enlightenment". If I see new comments I will be more than glad to answer. PEACE.

"THEY SO CRAAAAAZY" LOL


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)




----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Witmaster (May 10, 2007)

DontStop said:


>


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> . I seriously doubt MR DOMS you are in a position to enlighten me. You show me that you are just a typical person with his own beliefs and convinced that those beliefs are true. When indeed they are opinions based on uninformed Ideaology.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

My mind is made up. I think you may be confused. I stated (here we go again) that (from my vantage point) he is in no position to enlighten me. 

And of course I haven't been Enlightened by him yet. Soo... You're saying what? When he Enlightens me I will say he has done so.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 10, 2007)

SO far I'm liking JACKED's debate skills.  Very non-caustic while trying to get to the point.  

I would say that I'm still waiting to see that point expounded upon.  We all are.  

"THEY" was used by "MR DOMS" in a way that elicited feelings and thoughts from you whereby you claim his usage classified blacks unfairly or in a racist manor.  I'm still waiting to see you explain this in a way that is not based on your own perceptions, but rather explains how its usage was racist in a  socially relevant way.

I posted percentages showing an element of your race as the leading cause of its own demise, and even backed my numbers with a member of the black upper crust's own outcries of his hatred of that element.  For white people to have the same thoughts and to express those thoughts freely must NOT be met with anger or cries of racism ... rather *you* as a black American should look at the source of that anger and be angry *with* us so we can all look to the solution rather than attempt to stifle the voices that scream out against the criminals.

So far, despite your articulate and non-caustic responses ... you still come off as a black racist hating whitey for what you deem to be an improper usage of pronouns.


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

Its like some of you read and see what you think it SHOULD be and not what it IS.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Its like some of you read and see what you think it SHOULD be and not what it IS.


Nope.  I've read everything you've posted so far ... nothing relates to a social perspective.  It's all racially associated to you.

Until you remove your own racist motivation it's still just a reversed racial denouncement.  The KKK meets the Black Panthers.


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> My mind is made up. I think you may be confused. I stated (here we go again) that (from my vantage point) he is in no position to enlighten me.
> 
> And of course I haven't been Enlightened by him yet. Soo... You're saying what? When he Enlightens me I will say he has done so.



You cant be enlightened if you dont intend to agree with anything that he says. 

Racism goes on and on in this country and trust me you havent seen it until you live where I live. Whenever a black man comes into our town you would think the townspeople were going to put on their white clothes and hang him. This is no shit! They hate black people here. Me I have no problem with him and roomed with one at Maryville U in St.Louis. Me and him are best friends and I brought him to a bar in my hometown one night. Needless to say I never thought I would be fighting over a black man after I have been raised to not think to highly of that race. However he is like a brother to me and we got into a good sized bar fight that night which ended up in a trip to the hospital for me and him laughing at me the whole way. I simply split my hand open. Of course the "nigger" word was shouted all night and I had heard enough. 

With all of that said, I wouldnt say I would trust a white man more than a black man. However I would trust someone who looked more upstanding than the next. I have no hate for someone of the opposite race, but rather am intrigued of what they think of me. 

We took a trip into East St.Louis about 6 months ago (on accident). Went right by a group of young black men standing on the sidewalk. They actually came over and kicked my car and we drove off. As many know St.Louis is the most crime ridin city in the US. And most of it comes from East St.Louis. 

As far as black experiences goes, I have tons of them from when I went to school down there, however the good expeirences outweigh the bad.


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> SO far I'm liking JACKED's debate skills. Very non-caustic while trying to get to the point.
> 
> I would say that I'm still waiting to see that point expounded upon. We all are.
> 
> ...


 
Very well stated BONECRUSHER. Very intelligent.

But I have to say my friend you are barking up the wrong tree here. I do thank you graciously for your comment. 

I am not Crying racism once again. I have made my point and drove it home several times. Again, :

*Thank you.* *ANd I agree.* I am not saying "whitey" lol is victimizing me. No I am saying I don't want to be generalized. Being poor in America to me is a CHOICE. I don't think anyone when discussing something as negative as Crime in the United States should be generalized. You must be specific. If we were talking about Muslims and I posted "all THEY do is blow shit up"; it will imply that ALL Muslims are terrorists. Its not to say that some can't use the word THEY. Its to say that Generalizing is IGNORANT and BIGOTED and WREAKS OF RACIAL SUPREMECY. That is my original statement and I stand on it. If you all disagree you are certainly entitled to that.

Also, MR DOMS said,  Originally Posted by *DOMS* 

 
_They earn it. The blacks in the UK don't seem to be anything like blacks in the US (in terms of culture)._

"THEY EARN IT" I don't earn anything the I am not a part of. 

I made my point sir. If you are not understanding what I am stating here, Please specifically state where I am yelling RACISM. Or blaming "WHITEY". I've made this point several times. I will also state that I am in 100% agreement with the numbers you mention. Its not a conspiracy. If I deal with black people and live in a Predominantly black neighborhood I will be shot or robbed by a black person MORE THAN LIKELY. I am not in disagreement with the numbers. Most races (except in cases of genocide) are leading causes of their own demise rather it be war, poverty, disease, or just plain bad decision making. I say MOST because there are small civilizations that have remained on this planet without wiping themselves out. 

And no, I wasn't saying Mr Doms was classifying Blacks in a Racist or Unfair manner. "I" am debating the fact that stating "they" includes me since I am black. So this is not a Perception. This is a fact. MR DOMS included Me in the discussion by making the statement he did. The rest of these guys on here......


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Nope. I've read everything you've posted so far ... nothing relates to a social perspective. It's all racially associated to you.
> 
> Until you remove your own racist motivation it's still just a reversed racial denouncement. The KKK meets the Black Panthers.


 
Besides, "WHITE COMPANY" "BLACK NETWORK" what is racially associated to me? Please explain.


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> You cant be enlightened if you dont intend to agree with anything that he says.
> 
> Racism goes on and on in this country and trust me you havent seen it until you live where I live. Whenever a black man comes into our town you would think the townspeople were going to put on their white clothes and hang him. This is no shit! They hate black people here. Me I have no problem with him and roomed with one at Maryville U in St.Louis. Me and him are best friends and I brought him to a bar in my hometown one night. Needless to say I never thought I would be fighting over a black man after I have been raised to not think to highly of that race. However he is like a brother to me and we got into a good sized bar fight that night which ended up in a trip to the hospital for me and him laughing at me the whole way. I simply split my hand open. Of course the "nigger" word was shouted all night and I had heard enough.
> 
> ...


 
Disagree where? With his statement? Yes I disagree with it? I don't have to agree with someone to be enlightened. To disagree with a truth would make me either a Fool or a person Hiding the truth himself. To enlighten me is to (my perception of enlightenment) inform me of some knowledge or gift I haven't known or had previously or prior to our meeting. You telling me that story... it dosen't say anything. Ummm, I would get my car kicked in East St. Louis if I drove up and the cops too. Pulling up to a street corner with young guys hanging out in a so called "known" crime area is not the wisest thing to do. Yes I know there are towns like the one you mentioned. Ok? So you are saying what?


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

Thank you BONECRUSHER FOR THE INTELLIGENT DIALOG. *sincerely*


----------



## maniclion (May 10, 2007)

I don't think we should be arguing race anymore, but class and there are a lot of people of every shade of flesh with no class at all and i hate all of them....


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 10, 2007)

You chose to include yourself with the negative element DOMS was bitching about, then you chose to be upset about being classified with them.  DOMS never said *all* of them blacks over there.  He was speaking specifically to the black criminal element with reference to UK's issues vs our issues when he used the pronoun "they".  You included yourself in that group, although you seem to clearly not belong there, then got motivated to attack the pronoun usage that trapped you into that group.  That is a racist reaction.

What you did there is the same as what is done by guys like Sharpton.  When the black hooker falsely accused the lacrosse team of rape Sharpton was screaming about racism and the down troden black woman.  Now that we all know she was lying he does nothing to redress that issue but instead goes head hunting another "racist" issue.  No white person I know if has any respect for people like Sharpton because of his racist perspective.  You are articulately and precisely conducting your self in the same manor.


----------



## maniclion (May 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> *racist manor.*


Is that Doms' other name for his Van down by the river?


----------



## MCx2 (May 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You chose to include yourself with the negative element DOMS was bitching about, then you chose to be upset about being classified with them.  DOMS never said *all* of them blacks over there.  He was speaking specifically to the black criminal element with reference to UK's issues vs our issues when he used the pronoun "they".  You included yourself in that group, although you seem to clearly not belong there, then got motivated to attack the pronoun usage that trapped you into that group.  That is a racist reaction.
> 
> What you did there is the same as what is done by guys like Sharpton.  When the black hooker falsely accused the lacrosse team of rape Sharpton was screaming about racism and the down troden black woman.  Now that we all know she was lying he does nothing to redress that issue but instead goes head hunting another "racist" issue.  No white person I know if has any respect for people like Sharpton because of his racist perspective.  You are articulately and precisely conducting your self in the same manor.



BoneCrushed x1000.


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

_Oxford English Dictionary_, racism is a belief or ideology that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially to distinguish it as being either superior or inferior to another race or races.
The Merriam-Webster's _Webster's Dictionary_ dictionary defines racism as a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race, and that it is also the prejudice based on such a belief. 

Racist- This term is used by you so loosely. When did I say something racist? Besides the examples I gave to you which closely resembled Racism by definintion. Actually if you read his statement "They" he followed up generally speaking "blacks" in the UK. "Blacks" in the UK are more cultured or as far as culture. THEY in the context you are stating is indeed correct but he didn't write that way. Furthermore, comparing my debate to what Sharpton did with the Duke Lacrosse team is Apples and Oranges. This is why; I didn't scream Racism. I actually stated that It "Wreaked" of Racial Supremecy and Bigotry. I said that in so many words, "sounds like". Sharpton ACCUSED the DUKE of being Racist and not protecting rights of some hooker chick dancing for pennies. I didn't dig for an issue. The issue was what it was. MR. Doms had more than ample opportunity to disagree with me and make the point YOU are making this very moment. But he didn't. He arrogated to me that he "Can enlighten me" about the "affects of black culture" and black history (not quoating him here) as to be CERTAIN I am ignorant to the black culture.  So, 1. My point was made. 2. MR DOMS had/has opportunity to explain what he meant(no he dosen't have too) 3. if you don't want to be misunderstood SAY what you mean.

Lesson here is, never know who is listening. 

AGAIN I ASK ALL OF YOU. WHERE AM I BEING RACIST?


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> BoneCrushed x1000.


 
   Let the love fest begin.
LOL.


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Disagree where? With his statement? Yes I disagree with it? I don't have to agree with someone to be enlightened. To disagree with a truth would make me either a Fool or a person Hiding the truth himself. To enlighten me is to (my perception of enlightenment) inform me of some knowledge or gift I haven't known or had previously or prior to our meeting. You telling me that story... it dosen't say anything. Ummm, I would get my car kicked in East St. Louis if I drove up and the cops too. Pulling up to a street corner with young guys hanging out in a so called "known" crime area is not the wisest thing to do. Yes I know there are towns like the one you mentioned. Ok? So you are saying what?



I suppose what I am saying is I have no problem with black people in general. I dislike some blacks just as I dislike some whites. But the funny thing is whenever a group of black people get together all of a sudden they think they are thug. I dont know why that is. Can you tell me? My buddy is the whitest black person ever, and he still acts gangsta whenever he gets around a group of black fellas.


----------



## maniclion (May 10, 2007)

Dude get over it, everybody knows DOM's is a racist and we have excepted him for it, just as we have excepted that P-funk is short and BigDyl is gay.....


----------



## AKIRA (May 10, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Dude get over it, everybody knows DOM's is a racist and we have excepted him for it, just as we have excepted that P-funk is short and BigDyl is gay.....



Wow.   Thats your best post ever!  It wasnt even long!


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> By the way Mr. Doms, I do know that Blacks played a role in slavery as well, Old News. It was often done by tribes at war with each other and they would sell there prisoners to slave ships. Please enlighten me. I am still waiting.



I said that I'd start with something easy.  I'm surprised that you know that.  Not many blacks do.

Now, as for "they", blacks in America go out of their way to make it clear that _they_ are different.  Not only that, but they also happen to fall into a particular race, which also merits the use of "they."



JACKED said:


> Next, MR DOMS; I bet you will say next that (spewing some percentage) that black crime and murders are from other blacks. Well, Duuuuuh, dosen't take a Rocket scientist to figure out that if you live in a predominantly black neighborhood you will be shot and killed by a black person. I seriously doubt MR DOMS you are in a position to enlighten me. You show me that you are just a typical person with his own beliefs and convinced that those beliefs are true. When indeed they are opinions based on uninformed Ideaology. "THEY" always say "my best friend is black" but in fact "they" don't always say that I've heard it from "some" white people. Fact is WHO CARES! The point I was making was not to generalize black people in a group as if we are a collective thought. "they" wanna be called African Americans. Well "I" don't! I have a different outlook. Its clear that you have (MR DOMS) much to learn about conversation with people. I am more than willing to have open dialog with anyone on here. I won't dialog with any of you who chooses to name call and act ignorant. Its very easy to be tough behind a computer screen. Also, I take none of this personal. This is hardly a place to validate my intelligence, strengths, weakness or dominance. **Somebody was whining about how many posts I have** my god why the hell does that matter?
> Thank you all for your time. I await your intelligent responses.



And _they_ tend to kill cops more often.  But I guess that's because blacks live in black neighborhoods.


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Hey,
> 
> What about him?



"White people are potential humans???they haven???t evolved yet."_
- Philadelphia Inquirer_, 3/18/00"


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 10, 2007)

> JACKED said:
> 
> 
> > _Oxford English Dictionary_, racism is a belief or ideology that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially to distinguish it as being either superior or inferior to another race or races.
> ...


They in this context (extrapolated from the previous posts) referred to black Americans in the criminal justice system who were awaiting their due. He then referred to blacks in the UK as blacks.  You grouped them all together, then included your self in that group ... and launched.  Now you try to deny that with the above Webster's dictionary links ... further coloring your darker issues of racism regardless of your denials.





> Furthermore, comparing my debate to what Sharpton did with the Duke Lacrosse team is Apples and Oranges. This is why; I didn't scream Racism. I actually stated that It "Wreaked" of Racial Supremecy and Bigotry. I said that in so many words, "sounds like". Sharpton ACCUSED the DUKE of being Racist and not protecting rights of some hooker chick dancing for pennies. *I didn't dig for an issue. The issue was what it was.* MR. Doms had more than ample opportunity to disagree with me and make the point YOU are making this very moment. But he didn't. He arrogated to me that he "Can enlighten me" about the "affects of black culture" and black history (not quoating him here) as to be CERTAIN I am ignorant to the black culture.  So, 1. My point was made. 2. MR DOMS had/has opportunity to explain what he meant(no he dosen't have too) 3. if you don't want to be misunderstood SAY what you mean.
> 
> Lesson here is, never know who is listening.
> 
> AGAIN I ASK ALL OF YOU. WHERE AM I BEING RACIST?


Whitey, as a portion of an evolved society, is now in the position of dealing with reverse discrimination from black racists.  It's not hard to see.  Five black men in a room call each other nigger it's no big deal.  I use the word nigger in that room in the same context then I have to fight.  That's racism.  This is an extreme example of the problem , while your situation is minor one ... but the underlying issues are the same issues that we as whites deal with on a daily basis.  

You as a black American want me as a white American to be more sensitive to your issues.  Brother I'm totally with you on this one ... I respect and support that concept.  I want our grand children to be color blind.   I do, however, expect you to act responsibly as well.  I do expect you to recognize the difference between racism and conversation ... and act with the desire to see a socially responsive solution to racism instead of promoting a racially intrusive one.  

When you push the black experience beyond that of a learning one into the realm of a demanding one ... demanding more than is morally and ethically appropriate that is... you become a racist whether you see it or not.


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> And no, I wasn't saying Mr Doms was classifying Blacks in a Racist or Unfair manner.



Take it up with Webster, dumb shit:

*2 a* *:* having dark skin, hair, and eyes  *: *[SIZE=-1]SWARTHY[/SIZE]   <the _black_ Irish> *b * (1) _often capitalized_ *:* of or relating to any of various population groups having dark pigmentation of the skin   <_black_ Americans>  (2) *:* *of or relating to the African-American people or their culture*   <_black_ literature>   <a _black_ college>   <_black_ pride>   <_black_ studies>  (3) *:* typical or representative of the most readily perceived characteristics of black culture   <trying to sound _black_>   <tried to play _black__er_ jazz


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Is that Doms' other name for his Van down by the river?


----------



## Twigz (May 10, 2007)

Ok, one thing I need explained why are so many blacks shot by blacks again? You say it is because they live in black neighborhoods. You don't have whites living in white neighborhoods shooting eachother at the same rate as blacks in blacks. I dont get it.


----------



## MCx2 (May 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> They in this context (extrapolated from the previous posts) referred to black Americans in the criminal justice system who were awaiting their due. He then referred to blacks in the UK as blacks.  You grouped them all together, then included your self in that group ... and launched.  Now you try to deny that with the above Webster's dictionary links ... further coloring your darker issues of racism regardless of your denials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BoneCrushed x 1000000.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 10, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Dude get over it, everybody knows DOM's is a racist and we have *excepted* him for it, just as we have *excepted* that P-funk is short and BigDyl is gay.....



It's *Accepted*


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 10, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *BoneCrushed* x 1000000.


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

Twigz said:


> Ok, one thing I need explained why are so many blacks shot by blacks again? You say it is because they live in black neighborhoods. You don't have whites living in white neighborhoods shooting eachother at the same rate as blacks in blacks. I dont get it.



The term your looking for is "per capita".  It goes something like this: Blacks account for 12.3% of the population and are responsible for ~25% (over 2x per capita) of know burglaries.


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Take it up with Webster, dumb shit:
> 
> *2 a* *:* having dark skin, hair, and eyes *: *[SIZE=-1]SWARTHY[/SIZE] <the _black_ Irish> *b *(1) _often capitalized_ *:* of or relating to any of various population groups having dark pigmentation of the skin <_black_ Americans> (2) *:* *of or relating to the African-American people or their culture* <_black_ literature> <a _black_ college> <_black_ pride> <_black_ studies> (3) *:* typical or representative of the most readily perceived characteristics of black culture <trying to sound _black_> <tried to play _black__er_ jazz


 
HUH?

What does that have to do with anything?

I think you've missed the point sir. Take what up with webster. You quoted me and then printed this. And called me dumbshit. LOL.


*Ok, one thing I need explained why are so many blacks shot by blacks again? You say it is because they live in black neighborhoods. You don't have whites living in white neighborhoods shooting eachother at the same rate as blacks in blacks. I dont get it.*

Listen to what you just said. "you don't have whites living in white neighborhoods shooting each other as the same rate blacks in blacks."
Who cares. I'm not making that an issue. Fact is, whites kill whites, Blacks kill blacks, Whites kill blacks, Blacks kill whites. What don't you get?

*They in this context (extrapolated from the previous posts) referred to black Americans in the criminal justice system who were awaiting their due. He then referred to blacks in the UK as blacks. You grouped them all together, then included your self in that group ... and launched. Now you try to deny that with the above Webster's dictionary links ... further coloring your darker issues of racism regardless of your denials.
*
I've denied nothing. Maybe we're looking at it differently. By any account if the statement was changed to "whites" as in They or any race as in They the same position would stand. He grouped them all together. The converastion resembled sir:

Blacks get screwed in the courts.

Its about money not race in the courts.

They Earn it. Blacks in the uk are more cultured. (none of this is verbatum but we get the point)

*Whitey, as a portion of an evolved society, is now in the position of dealing with reverse discrimination from black racists. It's not hard to see. Five black men in a room call each other nigger it's no big deal. I use the word nigger in that room in the same context then I have to fight. That's racism. This is an extreme example of the problem , while your situation is minor one ... but the underlying issues are the same issues that we as whites deal with on a daily basis. *

Thats not racism my friend. Its a case of (and no I don't do it) I can hit my little brother all I want but I better not see you hit him. Also, who wants to be around people who act like that? White, black or otherwise. My situation is more than minor to say the least. I said nothing of imply blacks were better than whites. Blacks calling each other niggers and you can't call them that is not racist. Do you want to call a black person a nigger? If you don't then why should it matter that you cant call a black person a nigger? Listen to what your saying bro. You call that racist? How is that Reverse discrimmination? You should run the other direction if you here people disrespecting themselves like that. Not want to join in. Nor should you feel discriminated against for not being able to join in. I'm sure you are much smarter than that statement you made. No disrespect.



*And they tend to kill cops more often. But I guess that's because blacks live in black neighborhoods.*

And you are presenting this as a fact? If it was(im only guessing here) it would probably be that a high amount of black neighborhoods are impoverished and crime ridden. Cops patrol the streets. Its really simple. 
* 

*I* said that I'd start with something easy. I'm surprised that you know that. Not many blacks do.*

Not many blacks that you know. LOL. You learn something like that in the 4th grade? How many blacks do you know? This is fun by the way. 

I still haven't been shown WHERE I HAVE BEEN RACIST and WHERE I AM CALLING YOU RACIST. 

* 

*


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

DOMS QUOTED Farakhan. Why?


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> HUH?
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> I think you've missed the point sir. Take what up with webster. You quoted me and then printed this. And called me dumbshit. LOL.



You got all ass hurt when I referred to blacks as "they."


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> DOMS QUOTED Farakhan. Why?



Why pass up the chance to show how racist one of the "black leaders" is.  Especially when he claims to be calling for racial equality.  He optimizes black culture in America.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> HUH?
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> ...


 exactly what I mean.  You're a racist.  You hold yourself to a different standard than me by the color of my skin.  As long as you do that you are a racist.





> Also, who wants to be around people who act like that? White, black or otherwise. My situation is more than minor to say the least. I said nothing of imply blacks were better than whites. Blacks calling each other niggers and you can't call them that is not racist.


Bullshit ... it's totally racist.  You are a racist if you think other wise





> Do you want to call a black person a nigger? If you don't then why should it matter that you cant call a black person a nigger? Listen to what your saying bro. You call that racist? How is that Reverse discrimmination? You should run the other direction if you here people disrespecting themselves like that. Not want to join in. Nor should you feel discriminated against for not being able to join in. I'm sure you are much smarter than that statement you made. No disrespect.


Now you're true color is coming out.  Not only do you deny me the ability to use the same words you use by virtue of my skin color but you tell me I should run the other way when I hear the word nigger, instead of addressing the underlying problem that denies me the right to the same freedoms you use when speaking in any color of people.





> *And they tend to kill cops more often. But I guess that's because blacks live in black neighborhoods.*
> 
> And you are presenting this as a fact? If it was(im only guessing here) it would probably be that a high amount of black neighborhoods are impoverished and crime ridden. Cops patrol the streets. Its really simple.
> I* said that I'd start with something easy. I'm surprised that you know that. Not many blacks do.*
> ...


Now you're pissing me off.  Maybe you just want to remain a racist ... that's your call. I explained very completely but you act like you don't see it.  You chose not too.  W/E.

I'll leave you to DOMS' brand of debate ... you seem unable to cope with mine.  Reality does suck when you choose to reshape it to fit your own needs then cry because it won't fit your life.  







Thread whoring time


Where my SN came from ... ignore the video and just listen to the music.  I cannot find the audio online anywhere else.





YouTube Video


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Dude get over it, everybody knows DOM's is a racist and we have excepted him for it, just as we have excepted that P-funk is short and *BigDyl is gay*.....



Speaking of homos.  Where has this fudgepacker been?


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> And you are presenting this as a fact? If it was(im only guessing here) it would probably be that a high amount of black neighborhoods are impoverished and crime ridden. Cops patrol the streets. Its really simple.



I almost missed this buried in the shit-pile that you call a post.

It's a fact.  Just look up any recent year and you'll find that blacks kill the majority of all murdered officers.

And it's not by a little.  Blacks do make up just over 12% of the population, but have killed over 50% of all murdered cops.

But that's okay since they're poor and live in black neighborhoods.


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Speaking of homos.  Where has this fudgepacker been?



His attendance has been down since The Great Purge of '06.


----------



## AKIRA (May 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I explained very completely but you act like you don't see it.  You chose not too.  W/E.
> 
> I'll leave you to DOMS' brand of debate ... you seem unable to cope with mine.  Reality does suck when you choose to reshape it to fit your own needs then cry because it won't fit your life.



Ive been noticing that throughout this whole debate.  Its a constant circular argument with no point or even a path way to a point.  I dont even understand what the fuck this kid wants to talk about.

And why do blacks always use the word "ignorant?"  Whats wrong with stupid?  Does using a slightly larger word help a person seem smarter (intelligent  )?


----------



## JACKED (May 10, 2007)

Thanks guys its been great. No I'm not running just have to get back to life. This was fun> I GUESS I'LL TAKE MY RACIST STUPID ASS ELSEWHERE. LOL. 

BONECRUSHER.. Don't be pissed. You are only typing on a forum. I'm not pissed. I don't know you. Hope you really are not upset to that fact that you can't join in and call black people niggers. Have fun guys its been great.


----------



## MCx2 (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> I GUESS I'LL TAKE MY RACIST STUPID ASS ELSEWHERE.



Promise?


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Thanks guys its been great. No I'm not running just have to get back to life. This was fun> I GUESS I'LL TAKE MY RACIST STUPID ASS ELSEWHERE. LOL.
> 
> BONECRUSHER.. Don't be pissed. You are only typing on a forum. I'm not pissed. I don't know you. Hope you really are not upset to that fact that you can't join in and call black people niggers. Have fun guys its been great.


Noooo problem and no I'm okay now.  Really, I have no issues with calling black people niggers when the need arises so that's just not a problem.  I was only making a point that the niggers seem to object sometimes, even though they use the word them selves all the time.  I see it like this ... any words you can use I can use.  Right?

See ya around, enjoy life.


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Thanks guys its been great. No I'm not running just have to get back to life. This was fun> I GUESS I'LL TAKE MY RACIST STUPID ASS ELSEWHERE. LOL.
> 
> BONECRUSHER.. Don't be pissed. You are only typing on a forum. I'm not pissed. I don't know you. Hope you really are not upset to that fact that you can't join in and call black people niggers. Have fun guys its been great.




Nigger - Flash Animation


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2007)

i'm for exterminating most of the prison population. the 3 strikes crowd. most of them would not be white. but that doesn't make me against anything but crime. if someone else wants to see it differently they are just clouding the issue. a lot of poor people, abused people, uneducated people don't rape and murder each other. it's time to stop making excuses for the ones that do.


----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2007)

and if it came to pass that society thought it was a good idea to rid itself of a monumental drain of resources caused by a pack of violent, dangerous people how long before the outraged cry of genocide or whatever was being sung? that's my problem with the whole thing. why always make things about race when they aren't about race?


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> and if it came to pass that society thought it was a good idea to rid itself of a monumental drain of resources caused by a pack of violent, dangerous people how long before the outraged cry of genocide or whatever was being sung? that's my problem with the whole thing. why always make things about race when they aren't about race?



RACIST!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2007)

no i'm a criminalist


----------



## Nate K (May 10, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i'm for exterminating most of the prison population. the 3 strikes crowd. most of them would not be white. but that doesn't make me against anything but crime. if someone else wants to see it differently they are just clouding the issue. a lot of poor people, abused people, uneducated people don't rape and murder each other. it's time to stop making excuses for the ones that do.



I thought you would be a bit more loving.


----------



## AKIRA (May 10, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Thanks guys its been great. No I'm not running just have to get back to life. This was fun> I GUESS I'LL TAKE MY RACIST STUPID ASS ELSEWHERE. LOL.
> 
> BONECRUSHER.. Don't be pissed. You are only typing on a forum. I'm not pissed. I don't know you. Hope you really are not upset to that fact that you can't join in and call black people niggers. Have fun guys its been great.



Or you can stick around and start over.

Jesus christ, guy, you come to start an argument about nothing.  Ask a question or make an accusation.  Start a flame war, its the only thing that is consistent, at least this time, it might have a goal.


----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2007)

Nate K said:


> I thought you would be a bit more loving.



i am. good people deserve a good place to live. where they don't have to worry about drive by shootings and 100 year old ladies getting punched in the face. my kids deserve a better place to live n raise their kids than a place where a child could be kidnapped, raped, cut up, sealed in a barrel, and dumped in a river. i think the only way to stop this shit is bring down a hammer of wrath on those who perpetrate it. in the name of love for the decent people, 3 strikes you're dead. the money saved could be spent on schools, to provide care for the elderly, housing the homeless, outreach and prevention programs to help people that get started on the wrong path, and on actually reforming the people that are willing to straighten themselves out.


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

So beautiful...


----------



## KelJu (May 11, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i am. good people deserve a good place to live. where they don't have to worry about drive by shootings and 100 year old ladies getting punched in the face. my kids deserve a better place to live n raise their kids than a place where a child could be kidnapped, raped, cut up, sealed in a barrel, and dumped in a river. i think the only way to stop this shit is bring down a hammer of wrath on those who perpetrate it. in the name of love for the decent people, 3 strikes you're dead. the money saved could be spent on schools, to provide care for the elderly, housing the homeless, outreach and prevention programs to help people that get started on the wrong path, and on actually reforming the people that are willing to straighten themselves out.



Boom! Hell yes, that was perfect. If enough people felt that way, we could really put a huge dent in crime.


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2007)

we need to get a president to vote for that actually would have the balls to do some real good. as soon as he introduced this idea though he'd need to be bulletproof. i vote for arnold.


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Boom! Hell yes, that was perfect. If enough people felt that way, we could really put a huge dent in crime.



On of the favorite bleetings of the sky-is-falling group is that the US has more people in prison than the Chinese do.  That's because the Chinese kill more of their prisons than we do.

Sounds like a challenge to me.


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2007)

Well it's common knowledge that _they_ are smarter than we are.


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

They had gunpowder for a thousand years, and it took a westerner to make a rifle.


----------



## DontStop (May 11, 2007)

I wish i could have been a viking


----------



## MCx2 (May 11, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I wish i could have been a viking


----------



## DontStop (May 11, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)




----------



## DontStop (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2007)




----------



## DontStop (May 11, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

..


----------



## DontStop (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Nate K (May 11, 2007)

Killllllll Evvveryone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Diieeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Nate K (May 11, 2007)

Kill THem ALLL>!


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> They had gunpowder for a thousand years, and it took a westerner to make a rifle.









YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video









 

some things seem more fun than guns. 

the code on pt 2 is "malformed"? but it will play from youtube.


----------



## the nut (May 11, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> "That little boy kept saying, 'Oh, when we get to the bus stop my mom and dad is going to beat you down. Oh, we're going to bust you in your face,' " Anderson testified.



She should have known he was lying, there is no way he knows who his father is!


----------



## the nut (May 11, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I think it's stupid now to say that it is "The Native Americans Land" and "We invaded their country"



They make me sick..... Like they weren't killing enemy tribes battling for land before we got here. But because whites did it better than them, the white-man is bad. Oh, Boo-Hoo.... go fucking scalp yourself.


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

the nut said:


> They make me sick..... Like they weren't killing enemy tribes battling for land before we got here. But because whites did it better than them, the white-man is bad. Oh, Boo-Hoo.... going fucking scalp yourself.



No shit.  We payed reparations to a bunch of people that we kicked the shit out of.  How fucked up is that?


----------



## Nate K (May 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No shit.  We payed reparations to a bunch of people that we kicked the shit out of.  How fucked up is that?



So if you can easily "kick the shit out of" someone then it is ok to do so?


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 11, 2007)

Nate K said:


> So if you can easily "kick the shit out of" someone then it is ok to do so?


You must be from Crawford.


----------



## Nate K (May 11, 2007)

Longview.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 11, 2007)

Pretty close ... this guy we all know from Crawford thinks just like that.


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

Nate K said:


> So if you can easily "kick the shit out of" someone then it is ok to do so?



Yes, that was how the world worked back then (and still does in some places).  Some people conquer, some people get conquered.

So, the US needs to pay for conquering the Indian, huh?  You do realize that the Europeans (particularly the UK and Spain) did a lot of the initial conquering.  Do _they _need to pay reparations, too?  

Hell, there was a lot of wars fought by the Indians against each other before the Europeans arrived.  I pretty sure someone was conquered.  Do they need to pay restitution, too?


----------



## Nate K (May 11, 2007)

Ok, I understand what your saying.


I was not reffering to reparations or Native Americans or anything.  
All I'm saying is that just because you can go take something doesn't mean you should.  Screw "how the world worked back then".  I'm all for increasing ones quality of life but lets not kill each other becuase we can.


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Ok, I understand what your saying.
> 
> 
> I was not reffering to reparations or Native Americans or anything.
> All I'm saying is that just because you can go take something doesn't mean you should.  Screw "how the world worked back then".  I'm all for increasing ones quality of life but lets not kill each other becuase we can.



Well, the world has settled down a lot from those days, but don't think it's a great, peachy-keen, world out there.  A lot of bad shit goes down all the time.  Stuff you've probably never heard about.  For instance, more people are murdered/killed in the Congo every 15 years than World Wars 1 & 2, combined.  How about the rape pandemic in South Africa where the victims are ages 3-12?  Did you know that the HIV infection rate for a those victims is close to 100%?  Incredible humiliation and violation coupled with a death sentence.  

Real peachy...


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 11, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Ok, I understand what your saying.
> 
> 
> I was not reffering to reparations or Native Americans or anything.
> All I'm saying is that just because you can go take something doesn't mean you should.  Screw "how the world worked back then".  I'm all for increasing ones quality of life but lets not kill each other becuase we can.



I still long for the Dexter approach.  Speaking of which ... DOMS any idea when that new season starts?


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I still long for the Dexter approach.  Speaking of which ... DOMS any idea when that new season starts?



I have no idea (and I've looked), but I can't wait.  

Heh, I already read the book that season two will be based on.  The nice thing is that the show's writers change the story enough that there will still be plenty of surprises.


----------



## KelJu (May 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Well, the world has settled down a lot from those days, but don't think it's a great, peachy-keen, world out there.  A lot of bad shit goes down all the time.  Stuff you've probably never heard about.  For instance, more people are murdered/killed in the Congo every 15 years than World Wars 1 & 2, combined.  How about the rape pandemic in South Africa where the victims are ages 3-12?  Did you know that the HIV infection rate for a those victims is close to 100%?  Incredible humiliation and violation coupled with a death sentence.
> 
> Real peachy...



Thats only a scratch off of the surface. There is fucked up shit happening everyday since the beginning of time. The US is very civilized in comparison to the rest of the world. We are not the most civil, but probably in the top 95% of civil and humane countries. Most cultures would have took everyone else over if they had the power the US does. The US practices a lot of restraint just to keep from fucking a country up for running their cocksuckers about us all of the time.    

Its too bad we couldn't practice a tad more restraint when getting involved in the mess we are in now. But hey, thats a whole different can of worms there. I'm high, what the fuck was the original topic again?


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thats only a scratch off of the surface. There is fucked up shit happening everyday since the beginning of time. The US is very civilized in comparison to the rest of the world. We are not the most civil, but probably in the top 95% of civil and humane countries. Most cultures would have took everyone else over if they had the power the US does. The US practices a lot of restraint just to keep from fucking a country up for running their cocksuckers about us all of the time.
> 
> Its too bad we couldn't practice a tad more restraint when getting involved in the mess we are in now. But hey, thats a whole different can of worms there. I'm high, what the fuck was the original topic again?



It's pretty fucking funny when I hear people talk about how bad it is in the US.  The only countries that have it better than the US are smaller, often tiny, countries.

And I'm not talking about white nation versus white nation.  I'm talking about the whole world.  

"I have to work at McDonald's!"  Try France, you'll love the 15% unemployment rate.

"Boo-hoo, I was called a racial slur!"  Go to Rwanda for some tribal infighting and murdering.

"Oh no, as a woman I made 10% less than my male counter-part!"  Go to Mexico where it's practically a custom to set a woman on fire when she chooses to leave her husband.

Yeah, on a _American _level of things, the country is on a back-slide, but it's still leagues better than 95% of the world.


----------



## Nate K (May 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Well, the world has settled down a lot from those days, but don't think it's a great, peachy-keen, world out there.  A lot of bad shit goes down all the time.  Stuff you've probably never heard about.  For instance, more people are murdered/killed in the Congo every 15 years than World Wars 1 & 2, combined.  How about the rape pandemic in South Africa where the victims are ages 3-12?  Did you know that the HIV infection rate for a those victims is close to 100%?  Incredible humiliation and violation coupled with a death sentence.
> 
> Real peachy...



Word...people do bad things. This is true.


----------



## MCx2 (May 11, 2007)

the nut said:


> They make me sick..... Like they weren't killing enemy tribes battling for land before we got here. But because whites did it better than them, the white-man is bad. Oh, Boo-Hoo.... go fucking scalp yourself.



This is borderline signature material.


----------



## maniclion (May 11, 2007)

DontStop said:


>


I'm gonna change this up for Crono and say "Piss on my women!!!!"


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I have no idea (and I've looked), but I can't wait.
> 
> Heh, I already read the book that season two will be based on.  The nice thing is that the show's writers change the story enough that there will still be plenty of surprises.



There's a book?!?!

I just finished season 1 (thru the genius of on demand...for some reason, I have access to it at no charge.   )  Great stuff.  Can't wait for the next run.

On second thought, I don't want to know about the book.  I want to be surprised.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I have no idea (and I've looked), but I can't wait.
> 
> Heh, I already read the book that season two will be based on.  The nice thing is that the show's writers change the story enough that there will still be plenty of surprises.


Late 2007 is all I can find ...


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> There's a book?!?!
> 
> I just finished season 1 (thru the genius of on demand...for some reason, I have access to it at no charge.   )  Great stuff.  Can't wait for the next run.



Yep, the show is based on a book. 

Since you've seen season 1, go read the book, _Darkly Dreaming Dexter._








Pylon said:


> On second thought, I don't want to know about the book.  I want to be surprised.



I couldn't help myself! When I was in L.A., I read book one and just _had _to read book two!


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Late 2007 is all I can find ...



Same here.  I'm betting it's going to be in September.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Same here.  I'm betting it's going to be in September.


Good ... I'll be here by then and won't miss an episode


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Good ... I'll be here by then and won't miss an episode



Me too.  I'd never miss a show of this "how to" series.  This Old Home ain't got shit on this show!


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2007)

I was hooked in the first 5 minutes of the pilot.  

I'd pick up the books, but my favorite part of the series is the whole "no reading" thing.


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2007)

i just downloaded this to watch tonite. 





Rape of Nanking begins with a historical overview of ancient China and the sun-cult of Shinto, Bushido, and Japanese Emporer Hirohito's dream to rule the world. There follows the Japanese invasion of Shanghai, the Rape of Nanking, and finally, the rape of Manilla, Unit 731 and the Baatan Death March. 

Japanese soldiers tear out the eyes of children, gang-rape women then set them on fire, bury people alive or use them for bayonet practice...beheading women, children, old men....and torturing people for fun...and then laughing hysterically as victims, who have been set on fire, run screaming through the night... 

"We had fun killing Chinese. We caught some innocent Chinese and either buried them alive, or pushed them into a fire, or beat them to death with clubs. When they were half dead we pushed them into ditches and burned them, torturing them to death. Everyone gets his entertainment this way. Its like killing dogs and cats." --Asahi Shimbun, Japanese soldier, describing Japanese atrocities during the Rape of Nanking. 

"We took turns raping them. We always stabbed and killed them. When we were raping her, we looked at her as a woman. But when we killed her, we just thought of her as something like a pig." --Azuma Shiro, Japanese soldier. 

Last night it was Amistad, great movie.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

This is why the Chinese and the Koreans hate the Japanese to this very day.

The Japanese did some fucked up shit.  You can read about Nanking over at Wiki.

A couple of years back there was a big brouhaha about a newly issued Japanese history book.  It mentioned nothing about what the Japanese did to the Koreans, so the Koreans started protesting.  Wiki has an article about it.


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2007)

there isn't much that is more horrifying than history.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> there isn't much that is more horrifying than history.



How about some current events?  Just check out Africa.


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2007)

just history repeating itself. the methods are new but a lot of the motives remain the same.


----------

